# Download und Upload limit einrichten.



## IIC13 (2. April 2013)

Hallo,
ich habe ein Problem, mein Dad und Onkel downloaden jeden Mist...
Hab eine 16 000 Leitung und die downloaden mit 600kb/s (Dad=600 und Onkel=600) und ich downloade mit 80-160kb/s.
Und davon abgesehen ich bezahle für mein Internet nicht die. Ich war so nett und hab meinem Dad Internet gegeben. (wollte kein Arsch sein.)
Und der wollte mir 3JAHRE !!!! kein Internet geben, jetzt nutzt er mein Internet wie er will wtf !??!?!

Wie kann ich ein Download/Upload limit einrichten ?
Internet: Telecom 16 000
Router: Telecom W723v (B TYPE)

MFG
IIC13


----------



## imdv (2. April 2013)

Ich kenne mich mit deinem Router nicht aus, aber schau mal ob du sowas wie "Kindersicherung" findest. Da kann man normalerweise auch ein Speedlimit oder auch ein Zeitlimit für die Internetverbindung einer jeweiligen IP einstellen.


----------



## Laudian (2. April 2013)

Am einfachsten ist es, auf allen Computern im Netzwerk ein Programm zu installieren, dass die Bandbreite nach deinen Vorstellungen aufteilt.
NetLimiter 2 Pro: DSL Internet-Bandbreite gerecht aufteilen - Teilen statt warten


----------



## Astimon (2. April 2013)

Du brauchst einen Router der QoS unterstützt.

Hier ein YouTube Video, welches die Einstellungen exemplarisch am Beispiel eines Linksys-Router beschreibt: Linksys QoS Quality of Service Setup - YouTube

Ich bin mir grad gar nicht mehr so sicher, weil die Hilfefunktion meines Routers nur von der Drosselung des Uploads spricht, aber ich denke dennoch das QoS die Lösung deines Problemes sein kann. Ist erstmal ein Rechercheanfang.


----------



## Laudian (2. April 2013)

Der Speedport w723v hat zwar QoS, das allein hilft aber nicht, denn es ist nicht konfigurierbar.
Es dient einzig und allein dazu, Entertain und VoIP zu priorisieren. Ohne Programm auf allen Rechnern kommst du also nicht weiter.


----------



## Astimon (2. April 2013)

Aber mit einem alternativen Router würde es dann doch gehen.


----------



## Laudian (2. April 2013)

Das wäre allerdings eine recht teure und aufwändige Maßnahme 
Und die Telekom Speedports sind ja an sich keine schlechten Geräte, um was gleichwertiges zu bekommen muss man schon ein paar Euronen auf den Tisch legen.


----------



## IIC13 (3. April 2013)

Ouu mann also wird dieser NetLimiter auch auf einem Apple Notebook funktionieren ? ;D mein Dad hat ein APPLE Müll >.<


----------



## Laudian (3. April 2013)

Nein. Es gibt zwar einige ähnliche Programme für Mac, du bräuchtest aber ein Programm, das sowohl auf Mac als auch auf Windows läuft, und da fällt mir auf Anhieb keines ein. Da wirst du wohl doch nicht um einen neuen Router herumkommen..


----------

